# Pokemon X or Pokemon Y



## spamurai (Oct 2, 2013)

Which version of the game are you getting?

I'm still undecided...


----------



## Jake (Oct 2, 2013)

X because I have two X chromosomes regardless of what people say


----------



## Farobi (Oct 2, 2013)

x because i like the exclusives there (except for the legends).


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 2, 2013)

Both... I was originally just going to get X, but then my brother decided he wanted to cancel his Y pre-order but I stopped him and paid him for it... Kind of glad I did because I am so conflicted about the version exclusives now! Plus his pre-order comes with GAME's pre-order bonus which I kind of wanted... (At the rate my brother is dropping Nintendo from his life I'll be able to sneakily get back my old 3DS from him  )


----------



## Ethereal (Oct 2, 2013)

Wow that's a surprise, at the time of my post no one's getting Y


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm getting both, lol.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 2, 2013)

Ethereal said:


> Wow that's a surprise, at the time of my post no one's getting Y



I'm getting Y... and X.... *awkward giggle* I feel really greedy now, people on other forums have been having a go at me for getting both, even though Y wasn't originally going to be mine and it seems everyone is getting X so it would be hard for me to get Y exclusives without my brother...



gnoixaim said:


> I'm getting both, lol.


*Highfives*


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 2, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> I'm getting Y... and X.... *awkward giggle* I feel really greedy now, people on other forums have been having a go at me for getting both, even though Y wasn't originally going to be mine and it seems everyone is getting X so it would be hard for me to get Y exclusives without my brother...
> 
> 
> *Highfives*



Lol, I don't know people act like that. If you want to spend your money on another game, why not?! I even bought the blue Pokemon DS that just came out .... haha.


----------



## Paint (Oct 2, 2013)

X first because of Xerneas :0
Later on, Ill get Y though


----------



## Hamusuta (Oct 2, 2013)

X all teh wayyyyy
i always pick the more girly legendary idk why lol


----------



## SockHead (Oct 2, 2013)

Y bcuz Y not!!??


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 2, 2013)

Jake. said:


> X because I have two X chromosomes regardless of what people say


You're a girl?

Anyway, I will be getting X on the day of release, then Y a little later


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 2, 2013)

I have to get both now because of


Spoiler



Mega Chairzard X


But Y will be my dominant copy.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm getting Y because of Skrelp.


----------



## Yokie (Oct 2, 2013)

Y Version.


----------



## Lauren (Oct 2, 2013)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
I have pre ordered X  I cannot wait!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 2, 2013)

X. A legendary Fairy deer, I can't pass it up.


----------



## Miya902 (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm getting Pokemon X aswell


----------



## Blues (Oct 2, 2013)

Both. I was originally only getting Y, then hey! Why not both? But man, I'm excited.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 2, 2013)

BOTH BOTTTTTHHH


----------



## Bones (Oct 2, 2013)

Seems like I'll be getting X.

Though I'll probably try to find Y on sale at a later date anyways.


----------



## Sheepish (Oct 2, 2013)

I'll be getting X.
Both of the title legendaries are cool, but I prefer Xerneas just a little bit more.


----------



## Peoki (Oct 2, 2013)

Pre-ordered both versions during E3. I was originally planning to play through Y but recently forked it over to my younger sibling. I'll be playing X. 
Unfortunately the release falls between the Canadian Thanksgiving holiday, here's to hoping they arrive a day early. I'm doubting it.


----------



## kite (Oct 3, 2013)

I was going to get both, but now I think I'll settle for X. I can just do Pokemon Bank and have fun starting over when I get bored! ^^


----------



## Seravee (Oct 4, 2013)

I am getting X and my husband is getting Y.  It works out pretty well for both of us.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 4, 2013)

Getting X c:


----------



## Gizmodo (Oct 4, 2013)

Getting X!


----------



## Gingersnap (Oct 4, 2013)

I already pre-ordered Y and am not switching to X since the version exclusives in Y (in my opinion) are cooler than X.
Plus when I first saw Yvetal, it was love at first sight.


----------



## Solid (Oct 4, 2013)

Im getting X version.

I don't know why, because the Y legendary looks much more boss, lol.


----------



## Link32 (Oct 5, 2013)

Y all the way. Yveltal looks better than Xerneas and the mega mewtwo is better imo. I have to admit mega charizard x looks unfairly good compared to mega charizard y. Not that it really matters though cause I'm going froakie/bulbasaur/torchic.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm getting both.  One for my regular file, and the other for the starter challenge.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 5, 2013)

I was planning on getting X, but the hipster in me wants to get Y. And I certainly ain't gonna get both.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I was planning on getting X, but the hipster in me wants to get Y. And I certainly ain't gonna get both.




Don't listen to the hipster.  He lies.

Joking, XD


----------



## keybug55 (Oct 8, 2013)

Well X is sure popular 

I would usually get the one that's least popular, but Xernas reminds me so much of the Forest Spirit from Princess Monoke





...except...not as creepy looking


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 8, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> Well X is sure popular


I chose X before it was cool 
Looking back on it, I'm glad I'm getting both games as I am utterly split between the version exclusives...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 8, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> Well X is sure popular
> 
> I would usually get the one that's least popular, but Xernas reminds me so much of the Forest Spirit from Princess Monoke
> 
> ...



I LOVED PRINCESS MONONOKE!!! And Xerneas does kind of look like the Forest Spirit 
I chose X because of Xerneas, I think it looks cooler than Yvetlal in my opinion.
AND DAT MEGA CHARIZARD


----------



## Mr. L (Oct 8, 2013)

Jake. said:


> X because I have two X chromosomes regardless of what people say



No. Just no.

I'll probably get X.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 8, 2013)

I chose X because my cousin chose Y. I also like Xerneas better, the mega charizard is a plus though!


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 8, 2013)

pokemon y because omfg i'm just in love with yveltal's design


----------



## Silversea (Oct 8, 2013)

I'd rather know more about the two games, but I'm going for X at the moment. It seems a fair majority want to go for X as well. Poor Yvetallsaktcan'tspell.


----------



## keybug55 (Oct 8, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I LOVED PRINCESS MONONOKE!!! And Xerneas does kind of look like the Forest Spirit
> I chose X because of Xerneas, I think it looks cooler than Yvetlal in my opinion.
> AND DAT MEGA CHARIZARD



*MEGA CHARAZARD-Y IS THE BEST THING EVER* enough said


----------



## soce (Oct 8, 2013)

I'll probably get x because the X logo is symmetrical.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm getting X. The moment I saw Xerneas, I knew I would get it. I didn't know about the Megas, or Fairy type, I just really liked Xerneas and the logo and really everything.

OMG 4 days left I'm dying eeeeek


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Oct 8, 2013)

X and my husband will get Y x)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 8, 2013)

ItachiKouyou said:


> X and my husband will get Y x)


That sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 8, 2013)

X for me. I don't care if X is the more popular version, I just like Xerneas better than Yveltal. 

I'll definitely trade for a Spritzee and Skrelp (nothing against Clauncher and Swirlix, I'll be trying them out too). Not sure if I'll go through the hassle to get a Charizardite Y, Mewtwonite Y, or Yveltal (although they could end up doing an event like they did in Gen V that allowed you to get the other version exclusive).


----------



## EeveeGirl (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm gonna get Y  I like Yveltal more than Xerneas


----------



## spamurai (Oct 8, 2013)

soce said:


> I'll probably get x because the X logo is symmetrical.



I'm still unsure which I'll get but this sounds like something I'd do xD


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 8, 2013)

I could not pass up a Fairy deer. Yveltal just looks.... odd.


----------



## keybug55 (Oct 8, 2013)

soce said:


> I'll probably get x because the X logo is symmetrical.





Spoiler


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 8, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> Spoiler



That's not symmetry, he has white on the right. HE BROKE THE RULES. ;-;

The X logo looks cooler, anyways. I like the exclusives better too.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 8, 2013)

Kippla said:


> That's not symmetry, he has white on the right. HE BROKE THE RULES. ;-;


Don't mention that to him, he'll have a nervous breakdown.


----------



## unravel (Oct 9, 2013)

Y because of the box art... lol and also my cousin chose X.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 9, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Y because of the box art... lol and also my cousin chose X.



i agree the box art is awesome. i cant wait to trade with you :'D


3 more days!


----------



## unravel (Oct 9, 2013)

Farobi said:


> i agree the box art is awesome. i cant wait to trade with you :'D
> 3 more days!



You could have just pre-order you know...


----------



## spamurai (Oct 9, 2013)

On second thoughts I'm going with Pokemon Y...
I don't want a Fairy Dear D:

People online are receiving their preorders already 0_o


----------



## Scribbler397 (Oct 10, 2013)

X  is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better.


----------



## Illuyanka (Oct 10, 2013)

I love both the legendaries and the mewtwo and skrelp from y but then I think I prefer X's legendary and charizard on it... so I switched from ordering y to x and now it's too late to go back. Here's hoping someone will be willing to trade the stone to make mewtwo y for my x one. I love that little thing.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 10, 2013)

So I finally preorderd X and got a little Xerneous charm with my preorder! I didn't even know it came with one! Then again I preordered mine at Target so I could get the $5 gift card....


----------



## latenightcctv (Oct 10, 2013)

Wooo I got X two days sooner!


----------



## tigereyes86 (Oct 10, 2013)

I was leaning towards X, so I think I'll get X!!!  Didn't even decide if I really wanted the game until I saw an advert yesterday, damn you Nintendo!!  I prefer the box art tbh.

EDIT: Just preordered it... Not played a Pokemon game since SoulSilver and I hardly played that, I was all about the original Pokemon Red on my Game Boy Colour.  Good times.


----------



## Chromie (Oct 10, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> I was leaning towards X, so I think I'll get X!!!  Didn't even decide if I really wanted the game until I saw an advert yesterday, damn you Nintendo!!  I prefer the box art tbh.
> 
> EDIT: Just preordered it... Not played a Pokemon game since SoulSilver and I hardly played that, I was all about the original Pokemon Red on my Game Boy Colour.  Good times.



Don't tell me you're one of those Gen 1 or go home people? ;P


----------



## Psydye (Oct 10, 2013)

No idea....'not sure if I'll even be getting one of them.


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 10, 2013)

I was going to get x, but now that I see it's the most popular out of the two, I'll get Y.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 10, 2013)

X, for two reasons: Mega Charizard and Xerneas.


----------



## Nefarious (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm getting X because of Xerneas, Mega Charizard X, and Mega Mewtwo X. 
Though, I _*really*_ want a Skrelp; I'll have to go searching for someone that is going to get Y. But everyone I know is getting X. 
Xc


----------



## EeveeGirl (Oct 10, 2013)

If/when I get one I don't mind trading it to you


----------



## demoness (Oct 10, 2013)

I pre-ordered Y last week.  No reason; I just traditionally grab the second game in the pair.


----------



## puppy (Oct 10, 2013)

Im getting y but i want charizard x...
But i still like yveltal way better and mewtwo y


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Oct 10, 2013)

Y for me!


----------



## Nefarious (Oct 10, 2013)

EeveeGirl said:


> If/when I get one I don't mind trading it to you



Ah, really? Thank you! 
Just message me when you do. I'll trade you a X exclusive Pokemon for it. :3


----------



## EeveeGirl (Oct 10, 2013)

Woo  Leave me a note on my page so I remember? ^^" I have a bad memory with these kinds of things


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 11, 2013)

I think I'm going to be getting _Pok?mon X_.


----------



## franza (Oct 11, 2013)

Getting Pokemon X! Looking for people to trade with though :/


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 12, 2013)

I want Y... Because the legendary looks better.
But Mega Charizard...


----------



## Yogurt (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm leaning towards Y because I'll probably have a team full of fairy types by the end so it would be kinda pointless to get X and have a fairy legendary as well.......I also like the Mega Mewtwo Y better.....I dont really care much about the version exclusive Pokemon because I can just trade with people who have X which mostly everyone lol but aesthetically Xerneas is like 10x better looking than Yveltal but my name starts with a Y so idk.... (I probably butchered the pokemons names..)


----------



## spamurai (Oct 17, 2013)

I was dead set on getting Y just because that Pokemon looks better and hate the thought of a "fairy" type xD 
Unfortunately everywhere locally have sold out of Y so I just got X instead lol. At least I can get Mega Charizard now xD


----------



## tigereyes86 (Oct 17, 2013)

Chromie said:


> Don't tell me you're one of those Gen 1 or go home people? ;P



Nope, never had any spare money to buy games I liked until this last year when I've been lucky to land a well-paid job!  In the past year, I have bought 3 3DSXL systems (to also get family into it mwahahaha!) and loads of games.  This is the first time I've ever been able to say "Hey, I fancy that game, let's buy it!" and I don't regret it.  I even broke out Red the other week, discovered I had Yellow too (what the...) and SoulSilver I got secondhand at a time I was doing a lot of nightshifts and never got back into sadly as I got this job!

Now I have X, I won't go back.  Trying to get bf into Y for trades etc.  No idea how that'll go down!

Ugh, just looked into this more, didn't know before I played that I would get another starter, also didn't know about Charizard X etc so I picked Squirtle because I didn't want 2 fire types (picked Fennekin when I started-big mistake with the ugly evolutions).  Guess I'll start saving for the other stones and try to get a Charmander from somewhere.


----------



## Megan. (Oct 17, 2013)

I got Pokemon X.


----------



## Piptocrossing (Oct 17, 2013)

D: i might get one, but i dont know the difference (noob) i know you can get diffrent... stuff? can any one clarify please?


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Oct 17, 2013)

Y.. Can I still play online with Xers though?


----------



## Huntersnet (Oct 17, 2013)

X but I might get Y....maybe.


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 17, 2013)

I got Y. Legendary and Mewtwo is better.


----------

